# Trail widths in MI



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

All my riding has been with a 50" vehicle. Does anyone find that the wider 60-64 inch vehicles cause issues while riding in MI? Thanks ...


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Motorcycle trail....24 inches at the bottom. A little more at the handlebars.

ATV Trail .......50 inches.

ORV Route..96 inches.

You are limited to following the signage.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

yoopertoo said:


> All my riding has been with a 50" vehicle. Does anyone find that the wider 60-64 inch vehicles cause issues while riding in MI? Thanks ...



Only if you consider a ticket from riding on an ORV Trail an issue.


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

There is routes you can ride look at trail maps/roads. Stay on marked trails and widths or u will get a ticket. Polaris has a free app that works pretty good and also vzmapping sells books apps etc.


----------

